# Arborist Position in Beautiful Coeur d'Alene, Idaho



## BCMA (Mar 12, 2008)

*Grace Tree Service, Inc.* located in beautiful North Idaho Coeur d’Alene area has openings for experienced Arborists. Grace Tree Service is proud to be the only *TCIA accrediated* company in Idaho or Washington, and is a drug free and smoke free workplace. Weekly documented safety and training meetings are routine to promote our “*safety comes first*” culture. Our company has a team spirit and a family atmosphere. The company is located on six commercial acres with a nice shop and offices. *Benefits* include medical, dental, vacation, paid holidays, and education/certification opportunities, and the privilege to work with some of the best people around! 

*Job description* includes spur and non-spur tree climbing; rigging; expert pruning of large trees, ornamentals, and shrubs; precision tree felling; cabling and bracing; large tree planting; transplanting; plant health care; spider lift operation; aerial lift operation; chippers; skid-steer loaders; stump grinders; tree spades. The opportunity to move up into sales and management is available to all employees should they meet our standards and requirements. This is an opportunity to exercise all your skills in a full service tree care company, and enjoy the wonderful Northwest lifestyle. All ISA and TCIA training material are available to strengthen and expand your skills. The owner is a Board Certified Master Arborist, Municipal Specialist, CTSP, Certified Tree Risk Assessor, and is a member of ASCA, ISA, and TCIA.

The *employees* GTS is looking for must be drug free, have a good driving record, embrace moral values and good character, family values, neat in appearance, energetic, self motivated, excellent in customer service, team player, and must be a safe and efficient worker. Of course, you should also be competent and proficient in your arboriculture skills according to ANZI standards! If you have management and leadership skills, GTS aspires to open up new markets in the surrounding region. There is lots of opportunity here! 

*Salary* depends on experience, leadership, and your contribution to the company. Some lay-off time in the winter to enjoy unemployment benefits and ski on our corporate ski passes. As of March 1st we are pushing a three week backlog and it’s just the beginning! We invite you to come to North Idaho and work for a tree care company that is respected in our community, and is recognized as a leader in the tree care industry.

Contact: [email protected]

*Grace Tree Service…Where People Love Beautiful Trees.​[/**B][/COLOR]*


----------



## BCMA (Mar 18, 2008)

BCMA said:


> *Grace Tree Service, Inc.* located in beautiful North Idaho Coeur d’Alene area has openings for experienced Arborists. Grace Tree Service is proud to be the only *TCIA accrediated* company in Idaho or Washington, and is a drug free and smoke free workplace. Weekly documented safety and training meetings are routine to promote our “*safety comes first*” culture. Our company has a team spirit and a family atmosphere. The company is located on six commercial acres with a nice shop and offices. *Benefits* include medical, dental, vacation, paid holidays, and education/certification opportunities, and the privilege to work with some of the best people around!
> 
> *Job description* includes spur and non-spur tree climbing; rigging; expert pruning of large trees, ornamentals, and shrubs; precision tree felling; cabling and bracing; large tree planting; transplanting; plant health care; spider lift operation; aerial lift operation; chippers; skid-steer loaders; stump grinders; tree spades. The opportunity to move up into sales and management is available to all employees should they meet our standards and requirements. This is an opportunity to exercise all your skills in a full service tree care company, and enjoy the wonderful Northwest lifestyle. All ISA and TCIA training material are available to strengthen and expand your skills. The owner is a Board Certified Master Arborist, Municipal Specialist, CTSP, Certified Tree Risk Assessor, and is a member of ASCA, ISA, and TCIA.
> 
> ...


*

Update:*


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 19, 2008)

*sounds like a good deal.*

that is probably be the best place to live and work in the lower 48 in my opinion.


----------



## TreesPlease (Apr 10, 2008)

hey bcma, are you guys still looking for arborist, and is there any affordable housing around... i already live and work in a second home town, i would like to find a place i can afford a house... 

thanks


----------



## BCMA (Apr 11, 2008)

There is affordable housing in the area. CDA, of course, is more expensive. We still have openings for the right individuals.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 11, 2008)

BCMA said:


> *Grace Tree Service, Inc.* located in beautiful North Idaho Coeur d’Alene area has openings for experienced Arborists. Grace Tree Service is proud to be the only *TCIA accrediated* company in Idaho or Washington, and is a drug free and smoke free workplace. Weekly documented safety and training meetings are routine to promote our “*safety comes first*” culture. Our company has a team spirit and a family atmosphere. The company is located on six commercial acres with a nice shop and offices. *Benefits* include medical, dental, vacation, paid holidays, and education/certification opportunities, and the privilege to work with some of the best people around!
> 
> *Job description* includes spur and non-spur tree climbing; rigging; expert pruning of large trees, ornamentals, and shrubs; precision tree felling; cabling and bracing; large tree planting; transplanting; plant health care; spider lift operation; aerial lift operation; chippers; skid-steer loaders; stump grinders; tree spades. The opportunity to move up into sales and management is available to all employees should they meet our standards and requirements. This is an opportunity to exercise all your skills in a full service tree care company, and enjoy the wonderful Northwest lifestyle. All ISA and TCIA training material are available to strengthen and expand your skills. The owner is a Board Certified Master Arborist, Municipal Specialist, CTSP, Certified Tree Risk Assessor, and is a member of ASCA, ISA, and TCIA.
> 
> ...


*
Why did I not see these ads years ago now I can't afford to go to work
for a good outfit. Sounds good but I am sure tops around 20.00 per hour
and I would have to work 80 hour weeks and live in a tent to not lose my 
shirt.*


----------



## BCMA (Apr 11, 2008)

Now let's see...If we did pay $20.00 per hour, an 80 hour work week would pay $800.00 for the first 40 hours, and $1,200.00 for the second 40 hours at time and a half. That's two thousand bucks a week! And you will still have to live in a tent! I'm thinking it must be a bad drug problem, or an awful lot of child support!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 11, 2008)

BCMA said:


> Now let's see...If we did pay $20.00 per hour, an 80 hour work week would pay $800.00 for the first 40 hours, and $1,200.00 for the second 40 hours at time and a half. That's two thousand bucks a week! And you will still have to live in a tent! I'm thinking it must be a bad drug problem, or an awful lot of child support!



Ahhh take tax out insurance etc. I don't do drugs or booze or am not a dead beat dad I have a mortgage new one ton, new car,bucket,grapple truck, many other used vehicles and now a new stump grinder! It is called a catch 22, too much invested to work for someone! I would love to work forty have benefits but could not give up my forty acres to move to the city.I can not live in a rental and pay all my bills here! Especially at hourly rate or a salary under seventy five k that would not accelerate to
a hundred k in short period!


----------



## chainshawman (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you still have any openings? If so how can I get in contact with you?


----------

